# Berardi: sì al Napoli. Ma il Sassuolo...



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

Radio Kies Kiss: Berardi, accostato anche al Milan, avrebbe detto sì al Napoli. Ma col Sassuolo c'è stato solo un sondaggio.Carnevale vuole 40 mln, ritenuti eccessivi


----------



## malos (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Radio Kies Kiss: Berardi, accostato anche al Milan, avrebbe detto sì al Napoli. Ma col Sassuolo c'è stato solo un sondaggio.Carnevale vuole 40 mln, ritenuti eccessivi


Secondo me non l'abbiamo mai cercato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Radio Kies Kiss: Berardi, accostato anche al Milan, avrebbe detto sì al Napoli. Ma col Sassuolo c'è stato solo un sondaggio.Carnevale vuole 40 mln, ritenuti eccessivi


Per me Berardi vale 25-30 milioni, non di piu


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per me Berardi vale 25-30 milioni, non di piu


D'accordo con te,e 25 mln pagabili come la fogna torinese ha pagato Locatelli.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Radio Kies Kiss: Berardi, accostato anche al Milan, avrebbe detto sì al Napoli. Ma col Sassuolo c'è stato solo un sondaggio.Carnevale vuole 40 mln, ritenuti eccessivi


Si vabbè 40 milioni. I prezzi sono assurdi ormai. Non vale più di 25 milioni


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

Credo che sarebbe un'ottimo affare magari riscattare Messias e girarlo come contropartita al sassuolo per un valore di 8-10 milioni, più 20 cash per Berardi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Radio Kies Kiss: Berardi, accostato anche al Milan, avrebbe detto sì al Napoli. Ma col Sassuolo c'è stato solo un sondaggio.Carnevale vuole 40 mln, ritenuti eccessivi


Vista l'età è probabilmente l'ultimo anno buono per il Sassuolo prima che perda valore, se lo vogliono vendere bene devono farlo quest'estate, 40 pippi se li può scordare, tra i 20-25 è il suo prezzo. Belotti docet.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Radio Kies Kiss: Berardi, accostato anche al Milan, avrebbe detto sì al Napoli. Ma col Sassuolo c'è stato solo un sondaggio.Carnevale vuole 40 mln, ritenuti eccessivi


Cifre che noi non spenderemo mai. Pertanto a questo momento mi sembra impossibile. Ma c'è il rischio che non riesca a lasciare Sassuolo nemmeno quest'anno, dovranno scendere e parecchio, perché a quelle cifre non lo prende nessuno, non solo noi.


----------



## Mika (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Credo che sarebbe un'ottimo affare magari riscattare Messias e girarlo come contropartita al sassuolo per un valore di 8-10 milioni, più 20 cash per Berardi.


Non credo che la Juventus accetti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Radio Kies Kiss: Berardi, accostato anche al Milan, avrebbe detto sì al Napoli. Ma col Sassuolo c'è stato solo un sondaggio.Carnevale vuole 40 mln, ritenuti eccessivi



Calciatore degno di quella squadra di perdenti.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Credo che sarebbe un'ottimo affare magari riscattare Messias e girarlo come contropartita al sassuolo per un valore di 8-10 milioni, più 20 cash per Berardi.


Messias causa età vale zero sul mercato


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Radio Kies Kiss: Berardi, accostato anche al Milan, avrebbe detto sì al Napoli. Ma col Sassuolo c'è stato solo un sondaggio.Carnevale vuole 40 mln, ritenuti eccessivi


Scusate ma il Napoli a destra ha politano e lozano.....che se ne fanno di berardi ?

Da noi sarebbe titolare inamovibile....ma probabilmente ci schifa perché è un piangina interista.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2022)

Mille volte meglio Bergwijn


----------



## numero 3 (16 Marzo 2022)

Allora per come la vedo io....
Un giocatore tipo Berardi che ha fatto la storia del Sassuolo , ha un centinaio di gol in Serie A e cmq ha vinto con la nazionale ha 3 alternative.
La prima è che rimane nel Team e entra nell'olimpo degli Dei.
La seconda che vuole monetizzare e allora se riesce va in Giappone Emirati etc etc
La terza opzione è vincere qualcosa magari anche da panchinaro...e allora scusa ma non deve scegliere Napoli in ogni caso.
Juve ( dove probabilmente farà panchina)
Inter ( in caduta libera ma di cui è tifoso)
O Milan che gli garantirebbe una quasi titolarità.


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2022)

Sìsì come no.


----------

